# QLD - 190 & 491 in 2020



## JBWarrior (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi Guys ,

This Thread is for everyone who is applying and awaiting an invite for QLD state sponsorship.

please post your questions so we can help each other.

I am currently living in QLD

Applied EOI on 29/09/2020

has anyone applied for BSMQ?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Details here: https://migration.qld.gov.au/

A warning though:
"Open only to ONSHORE applicants in Queensland."


----------



## JBWarrior (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi, Is anyone applied for QLD-190 visa, and sent an email as directed? If yes, can you share the mail template? 

_*After lodging your EOI, you must send an email explaining how you will meet the Department of Home Affairs ‘critical skills and sectors’ direction.*_


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm an offshore applicant and into Software engineering. Can I apply for this since Software engineer occupation is listed under priority migration list?

And it has mentioned like this:



> Open to both ONSHORE and OFFSHORE applicants.


----------



## rsenthilkumar6 (May 30, 2017)

Rotti404 said:


> I'm an offshore applicant and into Software engineering. Can I apply for this since Software engineer occupation is listed under priority migration list?
> 
> And it has mentioned like this:


In BMQS website they say its open only for ONSHORE https://migration.qld.gov.au/


----------



## rsenthilkumar6 (May 30, 2017)

JBWarrior said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> This Thread is for everyone who is applying and awaiting an invite for QLD state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Yes I have applied but yet to send the eMail; BTW any idea what documents needs to be uploaded? As they say, we get only 24 hours to upload all supporting documents

Which ANZSCO code you have applied for?


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

rsenthilkumar6 said:


> In BMQS website they say its open only for ONSHORE https://migration.qld.gov.au/


ok, I think then open for offshore applicants unders Business program not under skilled migration. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## JBWarrior (Jun 21, 2020)

rsenthilkumar6 said:


> Yes I have applied but yet to send the eMail; BTW any idea what documents needs to be uploaded? As they say, we get only 24 hours to upload all supporting documents
> 
> Which ANZSCO code you have applied for?


Me too. I submitted EOI, but yet to send an EMAIL. There are list of documents published by BSMQ, Pls refer - https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-working-queensland/


Have you submitted through Agent or by yourself? Can we connect on how to prepare an email and send to them?


----------



## QLD_Aspirant (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi guys, could you all please let me know if you guys received any invites after having applied after 29/09/2020? will you guys get any update on EOI login or will they reply via mail? I'm yet to give my PTE exam so want to understand on how many points QLD invites folks for software engineer stream so that I can accordingly prepare.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

QLD_Aspirant said:


> Hi guys, could you all please let me know if you guys received any invites after having applied after 29/09/2020? will you guys get any update on EOI login or will they reply via mail? I'm yet to give my PTE exam so want to understand on how many points QLD invites folks for software engineer stream so that I can accordingly prepare.


Unless you can get 95 points under 189, don’t waste your money on Australian immigration process
Be realistic when you make your points table, or it will just lead to disappointment and wastage of time and money

Cheers


----------



## Alvin0009 (Oct 7, 2020)

Any updates on this please?
Waiting every day for the invitation.


----------



## rsenthilkumar6 (May 30, 2017)

*Qld 190*



Alvin0009 said:


> Any updates on this please?
> Waiting every day for the invitation.


Hi,

For which ANZSCO code you have applied for?

So far I'm seeing/hearing only people from medical are getting invite (GP/Nurse/etc.,)

Also I'm wondering last time when QLD opened and people applied - I could see the Expatforum thread was flooding with comments /threads, but this time so far only few people have commented does this really mean only few people applied because of only onSHORE or people don't want to share their information here!!


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

rsenthilkumar6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For which ANZSCO code you have applied for?
> 
> ...


Hi, where can we find who is receiving invites? I am registered nurse waiting for my invite.


----------



## Alvin0009 (Oct 7, 2020)

rsenthilkumar6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For which ANZSCO code you have applied for?
> 
> ...


Maybe people do not want to share the information here as they are waiting for an invitation and there are limited places.


----------



## rsenthilkumar6 (May 30, 2017)

*Qld 190*



Alvin0009 said:


> Maybe people do not want to share the information here as they are waiting for an invitation and there are limited places.


Agreed on limited places - but its not any one's decision in this forum or no one can influence the decision as well - Was just curious that's all

We are all sailing on the same boat - Let's hope & wait for the best


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

chaitanya792000 said:


> Hi, where can we find who is receiving invites? I am registered nurse waiting for my invite.


Are you onshore or offshore?How many points?


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

negi said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?How many points?


Onshore with 85 points


----------



## Alvin0009 (Oct 7, 2020)

Any updates on this? Any IT invitations so far?


----------



## rsenthilkumar6 (May 30, 2017)

*Qld 190*



Alvin0009 said:


> Any updates on this? Any IT invitations so far?


I don't think so!


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

I lodged under ICT AM 80pts, no news so far


----------



## Jigar Patel (Oct 17, 2020)

JBWarrior said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> This Thread is for everyone who is applying and awaiting an invite for QLD state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, 
Have submitted EOI on 29/9/20, onshore, 80 points RN Medical and aged care both. No invitation yet.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

chaitanya792000 said:


> Hi, where can we find who is receiving invites? I am registered nurse waiting for my invite.


Hi there,

If you don't mind could I please ask for your points break up. How many points you have experience and what's your nursing speciality?

Thanks....


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Jigar Patel said:


> Hi Mate,
> Have submitted EOI on 29/9/20, onshore, 80 points RN Medical and aged care both. No invitation yet.


Hi Jigar,

If you don't mind could I please ask for your points break up. How many points do you have for experience and English language?

Thanks.....


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

I am on 90 points, no update so far... 

all the best mates!


----------



## Jigar Patel (Oct 17, 2020)

mansawant said:


> Hi Jigar,
> 
> If you don't mind could I please ask for your points break up. How many points do you have for experience and English language?
> 
> Thanks.....


I have 20 points for English and work experience of one year as a "Registered Nurse" so 5 points for experience.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Go back to where you come from


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Jigar Patel said:


> I have 20 points for English and work experience of one year as a "Registered Nurse" so 5 points for experience.


Thanks Jigar. 

My nephew is a RN Nec on 75 points with no experience. He recently started working in aged care in regional QLD. Currently he is on 485 visa valid until June 2022. Is 3 months experience enough for skill assessment? With state sponsorship he will have 80 points so I guess 80 points not enough for state sponsorship as you are already waiting for invitation. I think he has only option of 491 visa looking at the current situation.

Hoping you will receive invitation very soon. Good luck!! Keep us updated with your progress.

Many thanks.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JBWarrior (Jun 21, 2020)

Looks like one System administrator got an invite today from BSMQ.

More details - https://www.facebook.com/meridianVISAS/photos/a.1982949865080244/4600272260014645


----------



## MechEngg999 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Any news/ invites for anyone on here? 

I lodged EOI on 29th Sept - Mech Engineer with 85 points, still awaiting an invite.


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

Update from BSMQ. Hmmmm

*Skilled Program*
The skilled program remains suspended until further notice. Please *DO NOT* submit an EOI as they will not be picked up or considered.
While BSMQ recognises there are a number of people in challenging situations, we are required to adhere to selecting occupations critical to the COVID recovery. These occupations will be processed as a priority. Priority cannot be given to applicants who have a visa expiring at this time.
BSMQ received several thousand EOIs from 29 September – 05 October and only have a limited quota in the interim period.
*BSMQ have exhausted our interim 190 quota and will not be issuing any further invitations until we re-open the program. If you have already received an invitation for a 190 visa, your application will continue to be processed.*
491 invitations are still being sent out to applicants who submitted an EOI between 29 September – 05 October 2020.
Please do not call or email to enquire about whether you have been picked up, or where you are in the queue, as this slows down processing times.
We will advise a re-opening of the skilled program via our homepage and across social media in December 2020.


----------



## rsenthilkumar6 (May 30, 2017)

So much contradictory !!!

Today's update from QLD

*Skilled Program*
The BSMQ skilled program remains *SUSPENDED* while we process the backlog of applications from 29 September – 05 October 2020 interim quota opening.
*Please note:* only selected occupations related to the COVID response and recovery will be processed as a priority. If you do not receive an invitation before the 25 December 2020, you will be required to submit a brand new EOI when we reopen our program at the end of January 2021


Which means those who applied between 29 to 5th can still expect invite? if so why they have to say earlier that

*BSMQ have exhausted our interim 190 quota and will not be issuing any further invitations until we re-open the program. If you have already received an invitation for a 190 visa, your application will continue to be processed.* 
I have updated my EOI after my submission.. so now will they consider or not?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

ahahhahaaha


----------



## AlexandraS123 (Jan 30, 2020)

rsenthilkumar6 said:


> So much contradictory !!!
> 
> Today's update from QLD
> 
> ...


Not really contradictory. They basically are saying that now that they’ve been given the quota they will continue to process the existing EOIs, that is the ones lodged between September 29th and October 5th. They will continue to process the PSOL occupations and by the looks of it if there is any quota left after that they will look at the EOIs in some other occupations. If you haven’t heard from them by end of this calendar year then you will need to lodge a fresh EOI to be considered in the next calendar year.
If you update your EOI it will be effective as of the date of the update.
If your occupation is not on the priority list I wouldn’t hold my breath because they received thousands of EOIs and I am guessing their yearly quota of 491+190 wouldn’t be more than maybe 2-3k places including the dependents.


----------



## kentententen (Dec 24, 2020)

EOI with follow up email on 29/9/20
Invitation to apply: 22/12/20
Nominated and received DHA invitation to lodge: 23/12/20
Occupation: Resident medical officer 
Points: 85

Have seen in other threads that priority will be given to those with 85 or more points, so while awaiting for it to reopen on 25/1/21 try and increase your points


----------

